# Reburb wi-fi Nook $79.99 + $4.99 shipping



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

https://1saleaday.com/


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Very tempting....should I really be buying another nook, LOL.


----------



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

I would love one of these, but they don't ship to Australia!!  Would be great to use to borrow books from the library!!


----------

